# What program to use to watch dvds?



## Pc_Pimp (May 3, 2006)

What program should i use to watch dvds on my computer?


----------



## Motoxrdude (May 3, 2006)

I just use windows media player, works fine for me!


----------



## ahajv4life (May 3, 2006)

any of the major media players; Realplayer, Windows Media Center, even iTunes, etc.  Check out download.com, they have a ton of media players.


----------



## The_Other_One (May 3, 2006)

Media Player Classic works great(NOT Windows Media Player) but with any player, you do need some MPEG2 codec.


----------



## ChrisDVD (May 3, 2006)

hello. 
With all the softwear that i use, i really like 'intervideo WinDVD'. Its the best i think. works better then window media player, you have lots of options for it. Never, Never, Never refected any DVDs, windows player did a lot. 

I jsut love it! 

Chris


----------



## Pc_Pimp (May 3, 2006)

ChrisDVD said:
			
		

> hello.
> With all the softwear that i use, i really like 'intervideo WinDVD'. Its the best i think. works better then window media player, you have lots of options for it. Never, Never, Never refected any DVDs, windows player did a lot.
> 
> I jsut love it!
> ...


Can you download Intervideo WinDVD for free?


----------



## OvenMaster (May 3, 2006)

Cyberlink's PowerDVD works best for me. You can get it dirt-cheap here:
http://www.royaldiscount.com/cyberlink.html
Worth every cent.
Tom


----------



## ceewi1 (May 3, 2006)

OvenMaster said:
			
		

> Cyberlink's PowerDVD works best for me. You can get it dirt-cheap here:
> http://www.royaldiscount.com/cyberlink.html
> Worth every cent.
> Tom


Power DVD's great, and you'll get an OEM version with a lot of video cards/motherboards etc...

VLC is another great (free) program for playing a lot of media files, including DVDs.


----------



## robina_80 (May 3, 2006)

vlc media player plays any kind of video format!!!


----------



## WeatherMan (May 3, 2006)

are you serious!!?!


----------



## ChrisDVD (May 3, 2006)

Well, Power DVD is ok, but i will never use it. My Gramps has it, and i reallly don't like it. 
intervideo winDVD is free i think. Should be anyway, we got it with the computer. Its great. You can take 'pictures ' of the movie while watching, and i think bookmarks too. you can select a certain speed to watch the movie. for example, if you are in a hurry, a 2 hour movie can be watch with 1hour and a half or so. it has many features. 

try to look on their site, i think its www.intervideo.com, or look in softpedia. 

Chris


----------

